# AW iHobby Expo Limited Edition Contest Discussion



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you want to discuss the contest, do it on this thread.

Contest at
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=170265


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Way cool Hank.. I am looking forward to just seeing the cars and reading the stories behind them. this could be fun!


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Way cool Hank.. I am looking forward to just seeing the cars and reading the stories behind them. this could be fun!
> 
> 
> Dave


 COULD be fun, Coach? You must be kidding, yeah? This is going to be a blast! :hat: 

Now....what car shall I choose to enter the contest with? I have a few that are my favorites. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I know exactly which car I'm going to post...I just have to wait for a camera....cant find mine (grrrrrr)...and the kid loaned his out... :freak:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah... a photo contest is cool. The stories behind them should make it much better!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Joe is right, this is going to be fun....but also tough.......trying to figure out which slot car to choose.

Descisions...descisions.... :freak:


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

got mine in,stinks only having a scanner!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Photo is in...story is posted... :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The stories should be posted in the other thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=170265


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

hankster said:


> The stories should be posted in the other thread.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=170265


Shew...I did read that right then...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Our story car should be posted with the story or in our own gallery?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Joe,please give me a call 859-356-1566
Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Our story car should be posted with the story or in our own gallery?


In the original thread started by hank....two stories post as of now.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The picture should be uploaded to the Photo Album and the story behind it should be posted in the other thread.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

I think you should think about adding the picture to both places, or specify which picture in your gallery the story is about. Some people have multiple pictures in their gallery and having the picture within the story would make sure there is no confusion as to which picture the story is about.

Maybe link the photo from the gallery in the story.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The pictures should be posted to the Contest area of the Photo Album and not their personal gallery but a link to the picture would be helpful.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Pretty In Pink is my favorite, so far.....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Voting as started and will end Jan. 28th.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hankster said:


> Voting as started and will end Jan. 28th.



How do we Vote Hank? Mind you its been tough so many cool cars and even better stories behind them made it very difficult...But I am open to bribes lol.. 


Update.. ok opened my eyes and saw the VOTE under each pic...been working on building my car for the contest..(wanted to make sure it was fabulously late...and succeded.. lol...) and have been a bit cross eyed all evening...Good luck everyone and thanks for sharing!



Dave :tongue:


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

is it over???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The contest is over... sorry for the delay... and the winner is... tada!!!!

Dunk2011 with his great sprint car!!! You can see it at

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/16430/cat/578

Congrats Dunk... if you email me your shipping info I will get the prize out to you.

Thanks to everyone that sumitted an entry and hope everyone enjoyed seeing all of the great entries!


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

good job dunk! nice job on the sprint.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

in case anyone wants to see any of the cars i race against here they are this is our clubs site www.geocities.com/scaledirtracing


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Great Detail*

Congrats Dunk! Very cool club site link too. Some very fabulous work from your gang. You gonna make a vintage dirt tracker outta' that '55? :devil:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats dunk!!! even though i got 0 votes for my charger boohoo but I voted for you. your sprint car looks awesome man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Congradulations Dunk! :thumbsup: 

and thank you to whoever voted for my custom hopper.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Congrats Dunk!

And thanks for whoever voted on my stock 55'


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

the car came today it's almost as fast as my old style g+'s :thumbsup:


----------

